# Dilemma: Stricly7 or Mayones Regius 8-String?



## mackenzie (Sep 12, 2011)

Sup guys!

As it says in the title, I'm sick of paying for mediocre gear that breaks and degrades and all that. I've done my research and have managed to whittle it down to these two companies.

My current thoughts are:

_Strictly: favourable exchange rate, greater customer support.

Mayones: less transit, better aesthetics._

Obviously both will play awesomely but having never played either I don't want to make a snap decision. As a player, I play a lot of styles from classical to metal so I need versatility.

So if anyonehas any advice to give it would be really appreciated! haha


----------



## Solodini (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never played either brand but Strictly 7 seem to Market themselves as pretty metal guitars so if you play a lot of styles, as you say you do, I'd find that off-putting.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would go with Mayones, I have heard nothing but good things about there guitars, while Strictly 7 I have heard mixed things.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 12, 2011)

I have no experience with Mayones but I really cannot recommend Strictly 7. I own some nice guitars, and it could not even come close to competing.



> Obviously both will play awesomely


In my experience this is just not true.


----------



## mackenzie (Sep 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> In my experience this is just not true.



Obviously I haven't researched well enough then...

Can you tell me about your experience?


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont even need to play a Strictly 7 to tell you Mayones cause its hard to believe anything will be better than Mayones Regius. I have a Mayones Regius 7 and thats where it ends for me pretty much. Extremely nice guitar.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 12, 2011)

Both companies have their horror stories, in the end its up to which one has the better customer service, because they're both capable of producing phenomenal guitars. You just have to watch out for the lemons of the bunch. TS You should check out Siggery guitars, I've heard much good about him.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Sep 12, 2011)

Voted Strictly 7. I've played a Regius a few weeks ago and it was phenominal, but the fact that Strictly can get you a custom for 2000 dollars makes me say that money wise your getting alot more from them then otherwise spending alot more for a Mayones. Awesome guitars though.


----------



## Psyy (Sep 12, 2011)

Mayones doesn't go beyond 27.5" scale length, do they?


----------



## bulb (Sep 12, 2011)

All i have to say is that the Mayones Regius 8 string is one of the absolute best 8 string guitars i have ever played. I would HIGHLY reccomend going for that!


----------



## anne (Sep 12, 2011)

The Mayones will almost certainly be the better of the two for a number of reasons, but you'll also definitely pay for that. I think S7s play fine, but I don't shred. And as far as aesthetics and versatility are concerned, S7 is a custom shop.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2011)

Mayones, no question. I've seen too many things on Strictly 7s that I really didn't like to consider one


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 12, 2011)

Itsmychapel said:


> Voted Strictly 7. I've played a Regius a few weeks ago and it was phenominal, but the fact that Strictly can get you a custom for 2000 dollars makes me say that money wise your getting alot more from them then otherwise spending alot more for a Mayones. Awesome guitars though.



Uh... just cause it's cheap doesn't mean it's good.


----------



## Itsmychapel (Sep 12, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Uh... just cause it's cheap doesn't mean it's good.



I feel like im getting more for my money. Thats all. I got everything i wanted from the Strictly i ordered for 2,200. I wasnt taking price into consideration at all and i felt like those prices where pretty kickass for whats definitely the best guitar ive ever owned. just my opinion


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2011)

Itsmychapel said:


> I feel like im getting more for my money. Thats all. I got everything i wanted from the Strictly i ordered for 2,200. I wasnt taking price into consideration at all and i felt like those prices where pretty kickass for whats definitely the best guitar ive ever owned. just my opinion



Wait, have you actually received your S7 yet, or are you just guessing?


----------



## Itsmychapel (Sep 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wait, have you actually received your S7 yet, or are you just guessing?



well its a bit weird. Im getting whats going to be my second one. a friend ordered one for himself while knowing nothing about guitars and took my advice on what to get. He sold it to me like 2 months after he got it. cost around 2,000. Im getting another one thats a virtual copy with the new dmarizio 8s in it for like 2,200. So i technically have recieved one, and am getting another one soon! C: I've never owned a Mayones but I've played an elf and a regius


----------



## thrsher (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/168152-ngd-strictly-7-1-a.html

thats my strictly 7 8 string. guitar is mint, no issues, plays beautifully, great sustain. heel joint is awesome....action is perfect. very bold chords.


----------



## mackenzie (Sep 12, 2011)

@thrsher: Just had a look at your thread, that looks like a sick guitar. I really am a fan of Jim's work, and I've had a bit of back and forth with him, but all the conflicting stories do make me slightly uneasy about it. I'm sure 90% of the time they're great but its still a bit of a risk, and its a big outlay.

The Mayones would most likely be worth the extra money, but getting the money together is gonna take a long long time. Not that that should be a reason to not get it, but just another thing to consider.

I've been having a look at Siggery guitars, really impressive stuff. I hadn't heard of him before...

Thanks for all the feedback again guys, its all helpful  \m/


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> All i have to say is that the Mayones Regius 8 string is one of the absolute best 8 string guitars i have ever played. I would HIGHLY reccomend going for that!



it's like you keep finding new "best guitars" all the time. Do you ever stop leveling up? 

You have great taste in guitars, bro.


----------



## mackenzie (Sep 12, 2011)

@Bulb: Yeah dude it was actually you that first prompted me to check them out. Stunning guitars. I've been e-mailing Maciej back and forth, very cool dude, really helpful. Seeing as you'll be able to answer this personally, how versatile are they? I play clean much as distorted, so I don't want to have to compromise for the amount I'd have to pay.

The only real stumbling block is the price, I'd need to save up for hella long. Plus I'm selling my 6 and 7 strings to go towards this 8 which would mean I would have to be without a guitar for a long ass time, which ain't ideal to say the least...


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 12, 2011)

This is gonna come from someone who's gone through exactly what your putting yourself through:

Do you have an 8 already and are you accustomed to playing 8s? I sold my K7 to build my 8 string. While the experience was incredible and I wouldn't want to trade it for the world, I severely regret not building a 7 as an 8 is just too much for my own riffage.



mackenzie said:


> @Bulb: Yeah dude it was actually you that first prompted me to check them out. Stunning guitars. I've been e-mailing Maciej back and forth, very cool dude, really helpful. Seeing as you'll be able to answer this personally, how versatile are they? I play clean much as distorted, so I don't want to have to compromise for the amount I'd have to pay.
> 
> The only real stumbling block is the price, I'd need to save up for hella long. Plus I'm selling my 6 and 7 strings to go towards this 8 which would mean I would have to be without a guitar for a long ass time, which ain't ideal to say the least...


----------



## bulb (Sep 12, 2011)

mackenzie said:


> @Bulb: Yeah dude it was actually you that first prompted me to check them out. Stunning guitars. I've been e-mailing Maciej back and forth, very cool dude, really helpful. Seeing as you'll be able to answer this personally, how versatile are they? I play clean much as distorted, so I don't want to have to compromise for the amount I'd have to pay.
> 
> The only real stumbling block is the price, I'd need to save up for hella long. Plus I'm selling my 6 and 7 strings to go towards this 8 which would mean I would have to be without a guitar for a long ass time, which ain't ideal to say the least...



In my experience, a good sounding guitar will sound good for just about any style. Will it sound like a fender strat? Absolutely not, but when you go for "jack of all trades" guitars, you end up with quite literally a "master of none".
Judging by the companies you are looking at, this will definitely be versatile for what it is, i think your rig will have a bigger part to play in the sounds than the guitar will.

Just beware of the extended range, anything past 25.5 and your higher strings start to change in sound, but you really need to have at least 27 inches for 8 string tuning if you are going to F# and such. So 27 is a good compromise, but if you dont know what im talking about and havent played an 8 string yet it might come as a (possibly unpleasant) surprise. And the only way around that is fanned frets, but thats a whole nother story for another day. If you know you want a sick 8 string, i can tell you from experience that the Mayones will be worth every penny. I have a test clip of it up on my soundcloud page.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 12, 2011)

bulb said:


> Just beware of the extended range, anything past 25.5 and your higher strings start to change in sound, but you really need to have at least 27 inches for 8 string tuning if you are going to F# and such.



Yep, you can expect them to get brighter, have a bit more fundamental (which may be considerred either clearer, or more sterile depending who you talk to). This is a factor of string guage and tension too though, as well as scale length, so if you lighten your strings (lighter strings in my experience are also a bit brighter though), you might be able to combat it. 

I would say even approaching 25.5" you get a change in sound though, Fender scale sounds different than Gibson scale no matter how you slice it.


----------



## bulb (Sep 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Yep, you can expect them to get brighter, have a bit more fundamental (which may be considerred either clearer, or more sterile depending who you talk to). This is a factor of string guage and tension too though, as well as scale length, so if you lighten your strings (lighter strings in my experience are also a bit brighter though), you might be able to combat it.
> 
> I would say even approaching 25.5" you get a change in sound though, Fender scale sounds different than Gibson scale no matter how you slice it.



On the contrary, lighter strings make the problem worse. I have owned guitars from 24.75 to 30" and 2 fanned fret guitars 25-27 and 25.5-28.5 and i have found that fanned frets are the only real way to combat this timbre issue. Unfortunately i have some other issues with fanned fret guitars which is why i keep my 7s at 25.5 and the 8's at 27. And in my experience shorter scales sound better on the high strings which is why playing leads on a les paul scale guitar is fantastic, but the low strings in lower tunings suffer tonally and especially intonation-wise, so in my opinion the perfect compromise is 25.5 which sounds great all around, allows for comfortable fretting on 24 fret guitars and has the perfect balance of tone and intonation on all strings (so long as your low note is above G or Ab ish)


----------



## mackenzie (Sep 12, 2011)

@Bulb: You're probably right about the versatility aspect. And at the end of the day a guitars only as versatile as the player.

@Bulb/SirMyghin: I do have some questions about the merits of fanned frets. Obviously you mentioned the better timbre of the higher strings but can you talk me through what some of the pros/cons were? I ask because I've contacted Marty Siggery about possibly building me an 8-string and he is a bit of a fanned fret enthusiast. 

Personally I prefer the sound of the extended range, the really bold and powerful low-end works for me but the fact that higher register notes and voicings are a lot more piercing than on a 25.5" scale isn't ideal. So I'm thinking about fanned frets as a possible solution. I'm doing my research because it will be rather difficult to get a hold of a fanned fret guitar and make my own judgement where I am.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2011)

Misha, Ive always wondered..y u no fanned fret?


----------



## anne (Sep 12, 2011)

Most obvious con of multiscales to me seems to be what it does to your pickup choices.

If you're really concerned about versatility, just do your research on your pickup and amp choices.


----------



## penguin_316 (Sep 13, 2011)

Fanned frets are where it's at for this sort of compromise. I can promise you will be able to adjust to a well made fanned fret guitar much faster than something like a 30" 8 string if you're accustomed to a standard 25.5" scale. 

Do yourself a favor though....get some fret markers on the fretboard and not just side markers. Particularly for an 8 string with a good ~2-3" fan....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 13, 2011)

anne said:


> Most obvious con of multiscales to me seems to be what it does to your pickup choices.
> 
> If you're really concerned about versatility, just do your research on your pickup and amp choices.



A lot of high end makers will do them for a reasonable upcharge.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never played a S7 but my Mayones Regius Pro 7 is by far one of the best guitars I've ever played. I payed $3.4k for it, but it litterally feels perfect in my hands. you've got the right idea about a guitar only being a versital as the person playing it, but I've gone from playing really heavy songs, to country sounding songs, to jazz, to blues, to pop to classic rock all in one sitting on that guitar. the guitar can handle anything you throw at it. 

So playability its perfect, control wise it left me just a little wanting, I'm in the process of having the guitar modded so that instead of the one push/pull volume knob to split the coils of having two mini switches put in so i can split each pick up individually and more easily than that damn knob. lol so there you go, that being said. Mayones still gets my vote.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 13, 2011)

Each to their own but there's no way I'd ever pay that much for a guitar not 100% to the specs I wanted.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 13, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Each to their own but there's no way I'd ever pay that much for a guitar not 100% to the specs I wanted.


 
While I do agree that is a lot to pay for a guitar thats not 100% ... if you can find me a shop that will make the guitar i really want down to the last little detail without it making 3.4k look like nothing let me know lol. cheapest quote I got was 11k so far.


----------



## oniduder (Sep 13, 2011)

siggery 2 cents, but yeah of choices mayones (i believe that's how it's spelled?)

i honestly am still not sure if i like the way the other one looks yet, 

i know blasphemer (*oh well!)

good luck

(whispers siggery


----------



## F0rte (Sep 13, 2011)

Mayones makes great guitars. Regardless of how many strings. Their 8 string Regius is no exception. They cost a lot of money though. I believe they start at $5500.
But insanely worth it. Try talking to Hedras Ramos about it, he owns a Mayones 7 string and I believe he has the Regius 8 as well. No promises but I bet he could offer a lot of tips and help when it comes to their guitars.

I have never played or known anyone who has played a Strictly 7. So I cannot offer any input on that.


----------



## bulb (Sep 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Misha, Ive always wondered..y u no fanned fret?



with the two fanned fret guitars i have owned, i had the same issue. The angle of the bridge was such that it messed with my palm mutes. The top notes would either be too choked or the low notes too loose, i guess im just too used to a flat bridge and for me personally, palm muting is a matter of great subtlety with hand placement and angle as i use those two things to greatly change the sound of my palm mutes.

Also i have found that although its not terribly hard to get used to, the more dramatic fans DO make the guitar a bit less easy to play on for me personally, especially because the fret markers on the side of the board dont line up with the ends of the frets, it can make it really tricky on the higher frets and strings.

With all of this said, i believe that a slight fan is the very best way to go. If you are after a fanned 8 string, i would reccomend a strandberg as his fans are very slight and honestly for all intents and purposes are not noticeable as far as making the instrument more difficult to get used to and dont mess with my palm mutes, but they do have the tonal benefits of the slight changes in scale.

tl;dr

get a mayones unless you want a fanned fret guitar in which case, get a strandberg


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 14, 2011)

that short guy said:


> While I do agree that is a lot to pay for a guitar thats not 100% ... if you can find me a shop that will make the guitar i really want down to the last little detail without it making 3.4k look like nothing let me know lol. cheapest quote I got was 11k so far.



Are you serious man? Off the topic of my head, Vik, BRJ, KxK, Strandberg all are WELL under 11k and are nothing to be scoffed at either.




bulb said:


> with the two fanned fret guitars i have owned, i had the same issue. The angle of the bridge was such that it messed with my palm mutes. The top notes would either be too choked or the low notes too loose, i guess im just too used to a flat bridge and for me personally, palm muting is a matter of great subtlety with hand placement and angle as i use those two things to greatly change the sound of my palm mutes.
> 
> Also i have found that although its not terribly hard to get used to, the more dramatic fans DO make the guitar a bit less easy to play on for me personally, especially because the fret markers on the side of the board dont line up with the ends of the frets, it can make it really tricky on the higher frets and strings.
> 
> With all of this said, i believe that a slight fan is the very best way to go. If you are after a fanned 8 string, i would reccomend a strandberg as his fans are very slight and honestly for all intents and purposes are not noticeable as far as making the instrument more difficult to get used to and dont mess with my palm mutes, but they do have the tonal benefits of the slight changes in scale.



Makes sense, that's a pretty essential part of your sound! I'm not huge on super big fans either, 2" and less =


----------



## pink freud (Sep 14, 2011)

The deciding factor will be which do you want to hear less:

"Dude, your guitar is a Mayonnaise?"

or

"Durr, why is it called Strictly7 if there's eight strings?"

It is important to keep in mind the ludditism of potential crowd-members.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried the Mayones pair they had at the Musikmesse and, to be frank, I didn't like them. Fantastic aesthetics, good comfort, excellent finish, but the tone didn't really speak to me and clarity of the lower notes when used in higher gain chordal shiz left a bit to be desired, although I won't exempt the amp of fault here (and I wouldn't be rude and take my own Jaden Rose 8 there for comparison purposes, obviously). Misha, however, loves them, and this all ends up boiling down to personal preference in the end.

Personally, I had a Setius 7 and found it a great little axe, as was my mate's Regius 7, so there are variations to take into consideration here, but try your hand at a Mayones axe if you haven't already just so you can see if it "talks" to you somehow.

As for Strictly 7, until I get my greedy paws on a Solar to review, I'm afraid I can't comment.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 14, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> I tried the Mayones pair they had at the Musikmesse and, to be frank, I didn't like them. Fantastic aesthetics, good comfort, excellent finish, but the tone didn't really speak to me and clarity of the lower notes when used in higher gain chordal shiz left a bit to be desired, although I won't exempt the amp of fault here (and I wouldn't be rude and take my own Jaden Rose 8 there for comparison purposes, obviously). Misha, however, loves them, and this all ends up boiling down to personal preference in the end.
> 
> Personally, I had a Setius 7 and found it a great little axe, as was my mate's Regius 7, so there are variations to take into consideration here, but try your hand at a Mayones axe if you haven't already just so you can see if it "talks" to you somehow.
> 
> As for Strictly 7, until I get my greedy paws on a Solar to review, I'm afraid I can't comment.



This. It's far more important to get an axe that speaks to you than fuss over what could or could not happen. I'de say both companies have an about equal track record, with the exception of Mayones being a bit more established. Judging from the forum reviews I'de say you couldn't go wrong with either brands, but if their models or styles don't speak to you, look elsewhere.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 16, 2011)

^^^^ +1


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 16, 2011)

As for the fanned fret thing, it's worth mentioning that different people will react differently as well. While most people agree that it isn't a game changing experience, at least not in a negative way, Misha has stated that it screwed with his very distinctive palm muting technique and was forcing him to do a balancing act he wasn't really keen on doing, which is a very valid point.

To me, all I see to them, if you don't go for insanely pronounced fans, is a set of advantages regarding tonal balance, comfort, and note separation. If you get the chance to try any fanned fret axe, do it, as it is more information you can use to make your choices!


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't throw my hat in very often but today I feel I should. As far as my opinion goes, in the world we live in today and with the desires we have as players, Jim and his Strictly team are the best. You get full one on one contact with the crew, step by step updates, FULL NO LIMIT NO RULES options, and full customer service after the fact. This is a company that strives to make guitars that players will love, not money. I ended up with S7 because I called 5 different companies looking for one guitar to get built. one out of five said they would do it for 4500 and between 18 and 24 months. I called S7 and got a BETTER version of the same guitar for 1500 in half the time. 

So if you are interested in getting a guitar that can be yours in every last detail, and you wanna still be able to buy gas and groceries, stick to S7. You will not regret it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

Anatoth Derek said:


> I don't throw my hat in very often but today I feel I should. As far as my opinion goes, in the world we live in today and with the desires we have as players, Jim and his Strictly team are the best. You get full one on one contact with the crew, step by step updates, FULL NO LIMIT NO RULES options, and full customer service after the fact. This is a company that strives to make guitars that players will love, not money. I ended up with S7 because I called 5 different companies looking for one guitar to get built. one out of five said they would do it for 4500 and between 18 and 24 months. I called S7 and got a BETTER version of the same guitar for 1500 in half the time.
> 
> So if you are interested in getting a guitar that can be yours in every last detail, and you wanna still be able to buy gas and groceries, stick to S7. You will not regret it.



So he gave you a good quote, have you played one? That explains why the price is so cheap  American made guitars at import quality, hence costing more than imports. As far as the ethics, there is a lot to debate there I won't say openly. We aren't looking for advertisements for companies, we are looking for valuable input.


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Sep 22, 2011)

I own 4 of them. And the other guitarist in my band owns two. I don't know where you got the impression that it was import quality. everything is hand sanded hand painted and hand assembled. all the fret work is done by hand, all the nuts are cut by hand. its a deeply committed process on there end. I would never consider another company. I have yet to pay over 1700 for a custom guitar built EXACTLY how i want it done. and they are the best quality I have ever seen in a guitar. And I know all the horror stories from the company, I was involved with them early on and I myself had some issues with a couple of my guitars. But the root cause of the problems was in the staff and have since been corrected internally. In the past year I have never had a single problem with any of my guitars. I would never trust another company. Can any other company be at the other end of the phone day or night willing to help with any concerns? I doubt it. Will any other company let you play fast and loose with there designs so you can be happy? I doubt it. I know people have brand loyalty but to cut to the bottom of the question at hand, S7 is the best bet.


----------



## elq (Sep 22, 2011)

Anatoth Derek said:


> I don't know where you got the impression that it was import quality.



I presume because he bought one and it was import quality...


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

elq said:


> I presume because he bought one and it was import quality...



That is correct, I wouldn't of paid 500$ for the one I recieved. Couldn't hold a candle to a G&L or even my Carvins. American made guitar, sure, quality though, that is laughable. If those are the best quality guitars you have ever seen, he has either paid you, or you haven't played many guitars. I had a list of flaws and improvements possible, not just one or 2. My order was this year also, so apparently it hasn't been worked out internally. It was, quite frankly, the worst guitar I had played in the last 10 years. The squier strat I learned on had less flaws, and I bought it used.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2011)

I wouldn't pay full price for either personally, I've heard too many bad things to justify dropping that kind of money with either


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Sep 22, 2011)

I wish I was getting paid, it would make my life easier. And just because you had a bad choice doesn't mean you should spout off about me as a player. I have owned high and low end guitars from every major manufacturer that caters to my needs and style. Gibson ESP Fender Dean Washburn Ibanez on and on. And I spend alot of time playing at music stores just to see if there is greener grass. I havent found any. And I honestly don't believe you had that many flaws and if you did I would love to know which guitar you ordered because I keep up with the company pretty closely.


----------



## NeoG (Sep 23, 2011)

heated topic i see *sits back grabs pop corn*

more seriously, my main guitar is a mayones regius 8 string at the moment, and i have a strictly 7 on order as well... 

cant speak yet for the striclty 7 how ever the mayones is VERY good, im kinda curious on how that S7 will turn out with the recent stories ive heard about it.. we'll see..


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 23, 2011)

Anatoth Derek said:


> I wish I was getting paid, it would make my life easier. And just because you had a bad choice doesn't mean you should spout off about me as a player. I have owned high and low end guitars from every major manufacturer that caters to my needs and style. Gibson ESP Fender Dean Washburn Ibanez on and on. And I spend alot of time playing at music stores just to see if there is greener grass. I havent found any. And I honestly don't believe you had that many flaws and if you did I would love to know which guitar you ordered because I keep up with the company pretty closely.



Maybe not paid, but there is at least a tangible association between your band (presuming you are Derek, from Anatoth) and Strictly 7. You have spammed them a bunch on facebook, as well as worked directly with Curran on your album, who is also associated with S7G. So it is a distinct possibility a little more, or even proper attention was paid to your axes in particular, as in they are an exception.

I am not sure what your lifestyle is like as a performing musician, but when I drop 2k+ on a guitar (which I did) a flaw or 2 alone is not acceptable. I'll drop a bit more and get something that meets standard.


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Sep 23, 2011)

After a short private message exchange I will be backing out of this thread cause I have been part of a hijack and have gone beyond what my point is. I will stress to take ALL opinions with a grain of salt, since everyone has a different strong opinion. Good luck with your choice and may you find guitar of your dreams Mackenzie.


----------



## oskob (Sep 26, 2011)

I was seriously thinking about getting a S7 guitar, but after this thread, I feel a little scared. 

I think it's pretty hard to have a vote between Mayones and S7 though. It would be weird if Mayones, costing about twice the money, was comparable to S7. 

I have not seen any other shop in the same price range as S7 and with the same customization options. (Does not mean there aren't any, I just haven't found them. Please tell if you know any!) And I have read a lot of good stuff about S7 from a lot of different people. Either they have endorsement deals with a whole bunch of guys, or they have some issues with some of their staff or they just produce shitty guitars when under pressure.

I would really like to know more about what the issues was with the ones complaining about bad quality.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 26, 2011)

Opinions are what everyone's input on this sort of thread has to offer. Some backed by experience - and even so, take them with a grain of salt: remember I played only two examples of the Mayones 8 in what I consider to be less than optimal circumstances, for instance - and others based on hype, seeing guitar from maker X being played by player Y, or hearing clips, all 3 with no actual contact with the instrument.

For example, as I've stated before, I find it hard for Mayones to not put out a great sounding 8, and 2 examples of what is, in essence, a very customisable axe (especially without being able to run them through a familiar rig), even though I didn't like them, isn't ruling the instruments out instantly, especially considering that I found most others I played quite nice. 

Even with my trusty Jaden Rose axes, I try my best to give people unbiased opinions and add cold hard facts when people ask me about them, as I am a firm believer that a great guitar can simply not suit you how you'd like, hence the whole "try a Mayo out to see if you dig the general feel" suggestion.


----------

